
Ask HN: How do I replace Google Feed recommendations with Hacker News stories? - mizzao
I routinely swipe left on my smartphone when I&#x27;m otherwise unoccupied, and see some not-so-interesting stories on my Google Feed. HN is a much better curation system for my interests; how can I replace the content in Google Feed with either a custom app or stories displaying HN content?
======
rtcoms
If you are on Android, Follow these steps

1\. Install Nova launcher

2\. Install Materialistic app for hacker news
:[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic&hl=en)

3\. Use widget from above app on you Home screen

